# Good news for me! (Warning: Mature Content)



## Regor (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, since I'm in a clinical laboratory sciences program in college right now, one of the classes is about body fluid analysis. And that requires the use of microscopes. So I have them available to me, and the instructors said we could take them home if we ever wanted to practice, etc.

Well, since my chemotherapy treatment, there has been a 'question' as to whether or not I may be sterile now. So I decided since it's the end of the semester and we don't have labs anymore, and hence don't need the microscopes in school, that I'd take one home over the weekend. Well, I busted out my text book to the chapter on seminal fluid analysis and did some of my own analysis. And I've got swimmers! Yay me!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2006)

whooo~~


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 10, 2006)

And what exactly did you capture them with?


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats, Roger.......I think.......


----------



## Regor (Dec 10, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> And what exactly did you capture them with?



Your Mom's mouth.... ZING!  
(Just kidding dude, it was tooooo easy, so I had to take it. Sorry)

I used an un-lubricated condom. Easy enuff.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 10, 2006)

good news


----------



## XEN (Dec 10, 2006)

Dude, as a proud father who started late (36), I can honestly say that I am extremely happy for you. Now remember the principle of supply and demand and don't hold back, but stay BUSY until you're ready for kids.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 10, 2006)

Regor said:


> Your Mom's mouth.... ZING!
> (Just kidding dude, it was tooooo easy, so I had to take it. Sorry)
> 
> I used an un-lubricated condom. Easy enuff.



Haha, nice one.


----------



## Steve (Dec 10, 2006)

Regor said:


> I used an un-lubricated condom. Easy enuff.



That's right kids, always practice safe masterbation.

_Another public service announcement brought to you by sevenstring.org_


----------



## Regor (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey man... who knows where my hand has been.


----------



## Adam (Dec 10, 2006)

Regor said:


> Hey man... who knows where my hand has been.



*shudders*


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> That's right kids, always practice safe masterbation.
> 
> _Another public service announcement brought to you by sevenstring.org_



Remember kids, mast*U*rbate too much and you'll go blind. Which will screw up your ability to spell.


----------



## Steve (Dec 10, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> Remember kids, mast*U*rbate too much and you'll go blind. Which will screw up your ability to spell.



Obviously, the correct spelling was burning into your head, when you had to write this on the blackboard in high school.

I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
I will not to masturbate in class.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 10, 2006)

You sick little monkey!! What sort of freak would masturbate in school?  Where would someone even get that idea? hmmmmm....  TMI Shawn!!!


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 10, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> You sick little monkey!! What sort of freak would masturbate in school?  Where would someone even get that idea? hmmmmm....  TMI Shawn!!!



I've heard plenty of stories about people getting caught masturbating in class in my school...


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 10, 2006)

Ah, i was wondering about this the other day. i was like "I wonder if Rog can still have kids?" ;p


----------



## Kevan (Dec 10, 2006)

Can't bang the students....can't bang the teachers...fuck it. I'll take matters in to my own hand(s).


Congrats Roger. 
(Next time, say, "_I had to use the Rose Bowl to catch it._" Prowess, my man...prowess.)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Regor said:


> Hey man... who knows where my hand has been.



Apparently administering shockers to drunk fat chicks. 




Well, congrats, dude. I'm glad (for you  ) to hear this.


Nice zinger on Mastadon, BTW. Rep. That was slick.


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 10, 2006)

i got fixed this year.my whole platoon is gone


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 11, 2006)

Regor said:


> Your Mom's mouth.... ZING!
> (Just kidding dude, it was tooooo easy, so I had to take it. Sorry)



dont make us tell your mommey what you said  

j/k 

(sorry, i coundnt help it  )


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 11, 2006)

Great news! Good to know you're loaded for bear!


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Dec 11, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> You sick little monkey!! What sort of freak would masturbate in school?  Where would someone even get that idea? hmmmmm....  TMI Shawn!!!



I've heard about 3 instances at my school.
One was during class, and two others were in the girls restroom(guys, though), and involved ham sandwiches. 

Not even kidding.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 11, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> I've heard about 3 instances at my school.
> One was during class, and two others were in the girls restroom(guys, though), and involved ham sandwiches.
> 
> Not even kidding.





when they say 'beating their ham' they must really mean it


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 11, 2006)

Ham sammiches? That's only a slightly disturbing mental image..thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats rog. AS soon as I read fluid analasys I knew where it was going..


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats dude.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats dude!

Doesn't regular masturbation weaken sperm though?


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 11, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> Doesn't regular masturbation weaken sperm though?



No! they need to roam free! You want those free range sperm. Can't have demon jism buildup!


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> when they say 'beating their ham' they must really mean it



Like in Just Friends.

"I slapped the ham to it an hour ago."
"What ham did you slap? Not the one I just bought."


----------



## Kevan (Dec 11, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Like in Just Friends.
> 
> "I slapped the ham to it an hour ago."
> "What ham did you slap? Not the one I just bought."


E-rep for the Ryan Reynolds reference. He slays me.


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2006)

good news!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2006)

Kevan said:


> E-rep for the Ryan Reynolds reference. He slays me.



Thank you. They shouldn't have called it Van Wilder 2. He wasn't even in it. A couple hot ladies in it but that's about all.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 11, 2006)

This is my rifle,
This is my gun,
Now that its loaded,
Lets have some fun


----------



## Pauly (Dec 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


>








Oh and did someone say posh wank, lolz.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2006)

"I like to call this the L.A. Forum, because this is where the magic happens! I performed the magic twice on that chair you're sitting in, I once performed the magic in that waste paper basket... and I had to get the magic removed from those curtains over there... man that was a long shot!" -- Leon Phelps. "The Ladies' Man"


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 16, 2006)

HEHEHE


----------



## Oguz286 (Dec 16, 2006)

"Must... release... the demons...!" 

Congrats dude!


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 16, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> I've heard about 3 instances at my school.
> One was during class, and two others were in the girls restroom(guys, though), and involved ham sandwiches.
> 
> Not even kidding.



I'd hate to get that mixed up with mayo


----------

